# Cold ears?



## briennap (Dec 14, 2013)

I just looked up anything I could find on it and I'm sort of confused because everything said cold ears on buns means they're sick, and usually is associated to them being lethargic and not playful/eating. 

But here's my question. My buns ears are cold right now but she's binking around the house and eating and behaving perfectly normal...so why are her ears cold? They're not FREEZING but they're not warm. Idk maybe I worry too much but I'm not taking the chance haha!


----------



## briennap (Dec 14, 2013)

(And yes my house is very cozy and warm with my fireplace going so it's not due to cold weather)


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Dec 14, 2013)

briennap said:


> I just looked up anything I could find on it and I'm sort of confused because everything said cold ears on buns means they're sick, and usually is associated to them being lethargic and not playful/eating.
> 
> But here's my question. My buns ears are cold right now but she's binking around the house and eating and behaving perfectly normal...so why are her ears cold? They're not FREEZING but they're not warm. Idk maybe I worry too much but I'm not taking the chance haha!


--the ears function like the radiator of your car,heat dispersment,--you can also use a rectal thermometer-body temp = 103degrees-- check this link for more info http://www.medirabbit.com --even though he seems happy keep an eye on his behavior,poops and eaing--lots of grasses,some quality pellets too!--sincerely james waller-:bunny16:dutch:happyrabbit::inlove:


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2013)

As long as nothing else seems off, I wouldn't be worried. Bunnies can't pant or shiver or anything like that - their temperature regulation happens almost entirely through their ears, where the blood vessels are very close to the skin's surface and their fur is very thin.

Since their ears are their heat exchange, they tend to be warm when the bunny's body is cooling off and cool or cold when the bunny is warming up. Because her ears are colder than the surrounding air in your home, they'll be absorbing heat to keep her body temperature at the appropriate 101-103F.

Cold ears can indicate illness when combined with other symptoms, but alone aren't usually cause for concern. You're probably finding so much information suggesting a link between cold ears and illness because most people either don't notice when their healthy bunny's ears are cold or don't think anything of it - it's only when combined with other symptoms like lethargy that they're very likely to go looking for a cause or meaning .


----------



## briennap (Dec 14, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> As long as nothing else seems off, I wouldn't be worried. Bunnies can't pant or shiver or anything like that - their temperature regulation happens almost entirely through their ears, where the blood vessels are very close to the skin's surface and their fur is very thin.
> 
> Since their ears are their heat exchange, they tend to be warm when the bunny's body is cooling off and cool or cold when the bunny is warming up. Because her ears are colder than the surrounding air in your home, they'll be absorbing heat to keep her body temperature at the appropriate 101-103F.
> 
> Cold ears can indicate illness when combined with other symptoms, but alone aren't usually cause for concern. You're probably finding so much information suggesting a link between cold ears and illness because most people either don't notice when their healthy bunny's ears are cold or don't think anything of it - it's only when combined with other symptoms like lethargy that they're very likely to go looking for a cause or meaning .




Phew what a relief! I wasn't really worried that she was sick considering everything else she was doing was completely normal but it never hurts to ask thank you guys!!!


----------



## missyscove (Dec 14, 2013)

You may also notice that when it's cold your buns sit with their ears held closer to their body to keep from losing heat vs. when it's hot they stick up in the air and they push more blood in them to give off heat. That's why it's sometimes recommended to mist their ears with water when it's hot to help them cool down.


----------

